# Nice campsite near Lucca, Pisa, Italy help needed



## gmberryman

Hi 

I'm looking for a nice campsite near Lucca in Italy, not worried about the cost but want a nice site for the end of June for a few nights. I want to visit Pisa, Florence etc. Also any other tips or suggestions on where else to visit. We are in the area for a week. 

Many thanks
Michelle


----------



## peejay

Hi Michelle,

Does it have to be a site?

There are excellent sosta's within walking distance of Lucca and Pisa, both in our database...

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modules.php?name=Campsites&op=display_results&csid=2928

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modules.php?name=Campsites&op=display_results&csid=1016

Pete


----------



## kc10

The Aire in Pisa is good. It's near the town centre and has the facilities. It's priced for 18 hours though which is strange. We didn't stay at the one in Lucca. We travelled with another couple and found a big car park so stopped there overnight. Pisa and Lucca are both beautiful and although getting up the leaning tower is pricey (for me but I'm cheap) it's well worth it. Hope you enjoy it.


----------



## PaulW2

Camping Torre Pendente in Pisa is fine and pretty close to the tower.

Camping Michelangelo in Florence is also worth a stay.

Both are city sites and pitches aren't huge but facilities are adequate and town/city access good.

Paul


----------



## kontikiJo

Hi Michelle,

We went to a sosta in ciampino near Rome and it was also in June.
It was a very good site and cheap and we were able to visit Rome regularly by train which took only 30 mins from outside the campsite. Thinking of going back as we really enjoyed the place.

Joe


----------



## eddied

*Pisa and Lucca*

 Buon giorno, in that area I would be staying at the official area di sosta in Lucca, and/or Camping Torre Pendente in Pisa.
Officially you cannot/should not stay in an 'area di sosta' for more than 48 hours. Not too far away, you will find along the coast between Torre del Lago Puccini and Viareggio dozens of spacious campsites.
saluti,
eddied


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS

As mentioned Torre Pendente at Pisa.
Camping International Florence. A bus ride from the site into Florence but site is like being in a natural park.
http://www.florencecamping.com/en/Certosa_Home.asp

Dave p


----------



## gmberryman

BUMP


----------



## leedsalix

*Lucca*

Hi Michelle

We had several weeks in that area last year and can highly recommend it.

We thought the aire at Lucca (Il Serchio) was excellent. It's a short walk from the centre and has wifi which is very cheap.

You might want to have a look at our blog for that area

motorhomo.blogspot.com

The Cinque Terre and Portovenere on the coast are definitely worth a visit, and the huge marble quarries at Carrara are stunning. If you're going south of Florence, San Gimignano is a must, as is Sienna.

It's a beautiful area and very motorhome friendly so you can't go far wrong!

Have a great trip

Alex and David


----------



## julie1

Hi Michelle
The sosta at Pisa (which Pete has posted) is excellent. We stayed there for 5 nights last June 12 euros for 24 hrs inclusive. It's only 5-10 minute walk (depending on how long your legs are) to the tower etc. You can also catch a train to Florence from Pisa, the red line bus goes from the sosta to the station. (It's a good half hour walk). 
Julie and Howard


----------

